# The Wetspot group buy



## AWW

_Wetspot group buy_

Okay guys, making new thread, here is how this is all going to happen.

I will be going down to the Portland, and picking up fish from the wetspot on the 28th, And returning on the 31st . If you want fish, I have no problem picking up some for you.

*Here are the rules:*

- Everything pick up *same day*. If you need me to hold longer, let me know before. 
- If fish die, its *your responsibility* cost wise. (The last time we brought up fish, none passed, but we only brought up 10 or so)
- Fish order deadline: *January 24th* (so we can put fish on hold)
- Payment deadline: Cash (delivery) - *January 26th*
Paypal - *January 28th*
-Please include:
*Regular name*
*Scientific name*
*Price (no taxes)*​
PM me, or comment in thread.

Now i have given some thought to a delivery fee, and i am not sure what is fair. I think that $10 would be fair as there are no taxes down there. If you have an issue with this, i am sure we can work something out.

PAYPAL - [email protected] - I am starting to take payments now US DOLLARS PLEASE

Here is the PDF for ordering (thanks Darb):

Wetspot PDF​


----------



## AWW

Here is the list of people that are on the order list right now.

Wetspot order

BeN (Payed)
1x Abei Puffer(Monotrete abei) $25
1x "dragon Puffer" (Palembanginses Puffer) $25
Total - $50.00 (+$10)

Qyrus (Payed)
2x Chocolate Gourami (Sphaerichthys osphromenoides) $12
3x Valliant Chocolate Gourami (Sphaerichtyhs vaillanti) $30
3x Dwarf Pencilfish (Nannostomus marginatus) $6
1x Abei Puffer (Monotrete abei) $25
Total - $73 (+$10)
Payed - $83

Bettagirl (Payed Separately)
4xAlbino blue eye bushy nose pleco (ancistrus L144) $44
Total - $44 (+$10)

Josephl (Payed)
12x Weizmani Cory's(6 for $54) $108
8x Valliant Chocolate Gourami (Sphaerichtyhs vaillanti) $80
Total - $188 (+$10)
Payed - $198

Darb (Payed)
1x Abei Puffer (Monotrete abei) $25
Total - $25 (+$10)
Payed - (two payments, $10, $25) $35

hp10BII (Payed)
12x Corydoras Duplicarus (3 for$20) $80
Total - $80 (+$10)
Payed - $90

Bodo (Payed)
8x Iodotropheu sprengerae (Rusty)1.5" $40
4X Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" 2" $20
Total - $60 (+$10)

Skrick (Payed)
6x Lethrinops SP. (Red Cap) $60
1x Placidochromis milomo "VC 10" WILD MALE $70
Total - $130 (+$10)
Payed (Two payments $80, $80) $160

Shelltoes (Payed)
1x Capadichromis Trewayasae "Molto Likoma" WILD MALE 3.5" $40
Total $40 (+$10)
Payed $50

Clutch ( Payed )
2x Heros Notatus (hero severum) $80
Total $80 (+$10)

GROUP BUY TOTAL - $750 (+$100)
COLLECTED $536 of $850


----------



## hp10BII

Can you clarify delivery fee for me? 

ie. $10 or whatever for the group order service (order, pickup, transport) with pick up at your place or are you doing all that plus dropping bags off at each fishkeeper's home?


----------



## beN

hey alex,

you got the wrong stock down for me..

i actually want just 1 Abei Puffer & 1 Palembang Puffer.

Can you please make sure you check out some photos of the puffers before you go. 

You never know they might have them labeled as something else.


----------



## qyrus

Would you mind posting or pm-ing your Paypal address?

Jim


----------



## AWW

Changed for you ben 
I will post up my paypal tonight

Alex


----------



## AWW

hp10BII said:


> Can you clarify delivery fee for me?
> 
> ie. $10 or whatever for the group order service (order, pickup, transport) with pick up at your place or are you doing all that plus dropping bags off at each fishkeeper's home?


Well, this depends on who is in on the group buy. I am not willing to drive fish way out in the middle of no where, I will be crossing the border, and driving back home to north van. I can meet you any where along that line. I will be with my family, so we will all want to get home.

So the $10 gets the fish to my house in north van. Your in burnaby, Thats on our "line" for our drive home. I am sure we can work somthing out.

Alex


----------



## silvciv888

what's your route home? up cambie street?!?!!?!


----------



## darb

As I messaged Alex, there is a good chance that he will be charged HST when he crosses the border with a few hundred dollars worth of fish ... so be prepared to also pay HST on the value of your fish.

Grey usually lists his fish on Aquabid, but for some reason has nothing listed atm. But I have seen the photos of the Dargon and Abei Puffers in his listings about a week ago and they were correctly identified.

$10 is more than fair and I will be happy to meet you at your place when you get home Alex, or if by chance you set up a meeting spot I would be happy to take advantage of that also.


----------



## clintgv

Pm'd with a few questions.


----------



## beN

super excited to get this puffers.

Alex, as per our convo Ill be meeting you just on the other side of the border on the day you are coming back.  I could assist in a del's around Pitt Meadows/Ridge Area. We can just pick a meeting spot.


----------



## AWW

beN said:


> super excited to get this puffers.
> 
> Alex, as per our convo Ill be meeting you just on the other side of the border on the day you are coming back.  I could assist in a del's around Pitt Meadows/Ridge Area. We can just pick a meeting spot.


Fantastic, taking some fish over could really help a few people.

Hopefully they have what we all want when i go down ther....


----------



## aquaboy71

If you order the fish ahead of time, Grey can create a "creative" invoice for you


----------



## bettagirl

I am willing to meet you close to the border on your way home and take any fish that people would like delivered in the surrey area. Anybody wanting delivery would have to pm me with addresses. 
Just trying to help out


----------



## darb

Grey has listed his fish (puffers at least) on Aquabid.

Here is his listing for: Abei Puffer and Dragon Puffer


----------



## AWW

PAYPAL - [email protected] - I am starting to take payments now


----------



## skrick

anyone know if the fish we ordered are on hold for us cause one of the fish I just ordered the Milomo male 7" is up for grabs on aquabid and I know there are only 1 of them


----------



## AWW

they are not on hold yet. They only hold for 4 days. ill be calling down on the 26th.

Alex


----------



## skrick

Oh ok thanks I didnt know


----------



## AWW

Dobo bought to my attention a hickup in my first post. 

I will be returning on monday the 31st. NOT THE 28th. 

Sorry If this messes any plans,

Please PM me IF you receive this message, or post in this thread. Otherwise, i will be messaging people tomorrow


----------



## darb

I noticed that the abei puffer was no longer listed on aquabid and dropped Grey a line. He confirmed that they are still available and gave me a list current as of Monday: new list.


----------



## skrick

Is there a way to find out if the milomo male I ordered is still available maybe I can reserve on my credit card and then Alex can pay when he gets them I also ordered 6 lethrinops red cap also just to ensure I get my order


----------



## darb

check the latest list that I just posted, it was current as of yesterday. I also shared our wish list with Grey and hopefully that will buy some consideration with him ....


----------



## AWW

just going to varify, I will be going down on the 28th, pucking up the fish on the 31st, and returning. They will be in bags for about 7 hours max. Not days at a time. 

Alex


----------



## skrick

Alex my list still does not show milomo male 7" that I paid for already please correct my list 6 lethrinops sp red cap and milomo male 7" there is only 1 of these thanks bob


----------



## darb

FYI, anyone with any questions about availability, contact Grey directly: Grey Wyman <[email protected]> and not the store.


----------



## skrick

how do we contact to pickup fish and sorry to be a pain but my list of fish is still WRONG can I just have confirmation of my list of fish I ordered PLEASE


----------



## darb

Alex is around, just make sure that he has your phone number. I believe that he is planning on stopping in the South somewhere but don't know the details or time. Just resend a PM confirming your final order list with him, but I am confident that he is on top of it.


----------



## skrick

He will nOt respOnd to my pm I have pmed him numerous times about my list of fish and asked about pickup and no rePly he does have my number but a simPle reply would be nice I would say


----------



## AWW

Sorry guys i have been sick for the past couple of days, sorry for any inconvience. 

I am going down tomorrow, Just updating everything as of now. I am Calling down to hold fish tomorrow.

When i am down there, i will be organizing a pick up plan for everyone. 

Alex


----------



## skrick

Thank you for clarity I contacted grey also and asked about the milomo he put it on the list with the 6 lethrinops thanks for helping Alex and hope you feel better soon


----------



## AWW

Okay everyone, i just sent our list to grey VIA email. I will call tomorrow mid day and make sure fish are on hold. 

If everyone would be so kind as to message me there phone number that would be appreciated, For pick ups. 

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## AWW

Hey everyone!

We are safe and sound down in portland!

I will be doing a prilimanary run down to the wet spot today, and ill preview some of the fish. I might even take some teaser pics for everyone 

There were a few minor issues with some peoples orders, i have PM'ed the people involved.

I still haven't put together a plan for pick up, i am thinking i want to make 2 stops. One at the border, and one mid Burnaby. I don't want to hold up my family to long. 

If you guys want to discus other means of pick up (IE. One person from richmond picks up for another) Discus it between yourselves, or in the thread, and PM me. 

If you are directly en route, or very close, we can deliver. Otherwise, you can pick them up from my home 

Alex


----------



## skrick

cool that is awesome take a pic of the Big Lipped Milomo lol But I can deliver anywhere on scott rd surrey for ppl if needed and I can meet you on the other side of the Border 8th ave is right there I have picked up an atv from a guy from the states before


----------



## beN

im meeting Alex @ the border on Monday night.

then heading home to ridge


----------



## skrick

Where at the border Ben


----------



## beN

just on the other side.

he is going to call me when he is on his way back.


----------



## skrick

nice I was gonna meet on the otherside too like 8th ave somewhere there


----------



## skrick

Actually Ben can you tell me where you are meeting him since Im not that far from the border That way he doesnt have to go too many places


----------



## beN

once he calls me on monday afternoon.

i can pm you then.

it will most likely be the truck crossing.


----------



## AWW

hey guys,

So i went down to the store this morning, and wow i am impressed at their stocks! Really good prices too.

We have everyones fish accounted for EXCEPT hp10BII, His cories were sold out  Everone take a second to be sad for him.

Some of the fish were not at the store its self, they work closely with another store or with a whole sale spot so i have not seen every fish yet.

Picture time! I am not a good photogragher, but here is what i got!

First up we have clutches severums. They are about 6 - 7 inches, and they look very healthy. Its hard to say what their final colors will look like


















Ben, Darb, and qyrus, here is a picture of one of those abei puffers you guys want so bad!










Ben, these dragon puffers look bad ass, i must say. They have such eyebrow definition










Bodo, here are the acie's, unfortunately the rusties were at the other place










Skrick, here are the red caps. The milomo male is at the other place aswell










Betta girl and rescue penguin, these Blue eye albinos look good!










Qyrus, your pencil fish sir.










Joseph, your corydoras










And that is all. Everything else i could not get pictures of, the rest of you will have to wait!

As for me, i think i am going to pick up a $25 EBJD, and 15 geophagus of different types. I am debating a few others as well, they have some cool plecos. They also have discus if anyone is interested, I asked if they would tell me the farm they came from and they would not, but the shape was very good for small specimins. They were all about 3 inches, 30 dollars each. I saw red turq, blue cobalt, and many others. They also had sub adults, 4.5 inches, some checkerboards, at $70 each. There geos were nice too, lots of species at great prices!

As for pickups, its up to you guys. Ill be stepping in tomorrow to make the decision if no one has 

See you all on monday,

Alex


----------



## josephl

Thanks for the pics


----------



## qyrus

Thanks for the pics, they look nice and healthy


----------



## skrick

Nice Thanks Buddy


----------



## skrick

What Border crossing are you going through peacearch or truck crossing


----------



## AWW

We are going across the truck crossing, the line up is usually less.


----------



## skrick

cool Im sure there is a good place too meet right there so figure out a place I can meet right on the other side its close I can be there in 20 min I pmed you my number if you can call me when you are close to the border and If anyone needs me to pickup their fish I can drop off on scott rd PM me


----------



## AWW

Okay guys, here is how i think i am going to make this work.

I am going to drive across the border at roughly 7, and stopping on 8th street. Who ever is close to there, pm me for pick up from there. Second stop will be the costco in burnaby off willingdon, I am thinking we will hit here at around 8 pm. Again, pm me if you want pick up from here. Lastly, Ill return home at 830 ish. Anyone else can pick up from my home. Please keep in mind, this is a long trip, so dont bank on time to the minuit. I will call EVERYONE when i cross. If the border is an hour late, so will we. I will be making phone calls if we are not where we should be.

We will be going up 176th st, then taking #1 all the way back to north van, other stops can be scheduled. Nothing is set in stone, if we need to make a stop mid surrey, then we can do that as well.

This is who we have got where; I have put you in where i think you will want to be. Let me know otherwise. PLEASE CONFERM WHERE YOU WANT TO MEET.

Please remember, i will call EVERYONE when i cross the border
*
8th ave/176th:*
BeN (Confirmed)
Bettagirl (Confirmed)
skrick (Confirmed)
*
Willingdon costco:*
Qyrus (Confirmed)
Dobo (Confirmed)
Clutch (Not Confirmed)
shelltoes (Confirmed)
Josephl (Confirmed)
Darb (Confirmed)

*
Home:* (Anyone is welcome to come by and see my tanks)


----------



## beN

alex, those pics are awesome!

thanks so much

see you monday night!


----------



## skrick

8th ave for sure


----------



## skrick

But where on 8th ave its a pretty long street I drive a Huge Grey Ford F350 with canopy You Cant miss me


----------



## AWW

Updated. 8th and 176th would be most convenient.


----------



## darb

Thanks for the photos Alex.

It is nice to see a store that uses decor in their tanks, it undoubtedly helps to bring the stress levels in the fish down.


----------



## josephl

beN said:


> alex, those pics are awesome!
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> see you monday night!


Willingdon Costco works for me if you are meeting there, if not, your place in N Van works too


----------



## AWW

Hey guys, does anyone have a spare 250 - 300 watt heater they can loan/sell to me?

Thanks!


----------



## bettagirl

I have a couple 150 watts I can loan you but nothing higher unfortunately. Just let me know if you need them.


----------



## bettagirl

They are still in the packageing too


----------



## AWW

that would be awesome, if you could. Just untill i find something to heat my new 125


----------



## bettagirl

Sure I will grab them for you.


----------



## AWW

Okay guys, i am starting my trip now, down to the wetspot, then up back home. I wont have wifi until i arrive back home. If you need to get a hold of me, call me on my cell at 778 828 8821. Keep in mind its long distance, so only if you need too  

Clutch, PLEASE call me, you are the only unconfirmed pickup. I have lost your number somewhere in cyberspace. 

See 'yall soon!


----------



## ninez

Can someone post an update on AWW's status when they get a phone call from AWW??

i.e. when he crosses the border or callin' some of you at the 1st meeting point?


----------



## cowis

hey iv talked to him this morn and sent him a few texts looking for updates and iv got nothing.... but i will post as soon as i know!


----------



## ninez

cool~~

I am meeting him at Costco.


----------



## cowis

ill be 176th and 8th ave unless i can convice him to meet me at 60th and 176th... 2 mins from my house


----------



## ninez

AWW just called
We will see him soon


----------



## qyrus

Just wanted to thank you again Alex, accimulating my fish now and they look fantastic.

Jim


----------



## shelltoes

Me too, Thanks Alex!.. I can't belive how well my fish has become acclimatised. He is already begging for food with the rest, showing his full colour and blaze.. The best part is WWIII hasn't erupted (fingers crossed)


----------



## beN

you the man alex!

thanks to you & family!

lets us know when your going again   !!!


----------



## bodo

*group buy*

THANKS ALEX!!!!! .. thanks again for all the efforts to make this happen. Just finish accimulating all the fish...they are all fine and already start to eat algae on the glass......


----------



## AWW

Hey guys!

So, i am thinking positive Group buy?
I am glad all the fish are doing well for you guys, if anything goes wrong, just let me know. I am sure we can ask the people at the wet spot for some help there. 

I was really amazed how smoothly everything went. Everyone one was where they should have been within about 5 mins. or so. We had no border waits what so ever, and no customes issues. It was really quite funny, the person at the border asked US if the fish were legal, without even looking in the boxes

My fish are doing fantastic too. The geos are looking great, and the blue phantom, although a little scared, seams to be doing good.

If all goes well, we can do it again next year 

BeN, i want pictures of that dragon! And all you abei guys, I am waiting! I want to see them as they grow!


----------



## skrick

Thanks Alex my big lipped milomo was find and all ere doing well thanks for all the hard work


----------



## AWW

skrick said:


> Thanks Alex my big lipped milomo was find and all ere doing well thanks for all the hard work


I want to see pics of this guy too, i never got the chance to see him. hey had him packed away by the time i was at the store for the second time.


----------



## shelltoes

AWW said:


> I want to see pics of this guy too, i never got the chance to see him. hey had him packed away by the time i was at the store for the second time.


+1 on picks


----------



## skrick

oh Sh^T you are gonna laugh wait till you see the lips on this one Ill have a pic up tomorrow I hope he colors up but he should I have a nice female waiting for him


----------



## skrick

OK here I just cant catch him but its the best I can do 1st pic is male and 2nd pic is female with the same big lips male should get some blue and red in him I hope


----------



## AWW

WOW, what a stunner, rock star lips! How big? is 10" max?


----------



## skrick

he is at least over 7" but they say up to 10" yeah I named him Steve after Steve Tyler and his Wife Angelina after Angelina Jolie


----------



## AWW

That's comical! I love it.


----------



## josephl

AWW said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So, i am thinking positive Group buy?
> I am glad all the fish are doing well for you guys, if anything goes wrong, just let me know. I am sure we can ask the people at the wet spot for some help there.
> 
> I was really amazed how smoothly everything went. Everyone one was where they should have been within about 5 mins. or so. We had no border waits what so ever, and no customes issues. It was really quite funny, the person at the border asked US if the fish were legal, without even looking in the boxes
> 
> My fish are doing fantastic too. The geos are looking great, and the blue phantom, although a little scared, seams to be doing good.
> 
> If all goes well, we can do it again next year
> 
> BeN, i want pictures of that dragon! And all you abei guys, I am waiting! I want to see them as they grow!


Thanks again for doing this. My fish seemed to settle down really well and were eating an hour after I put them into the tanks last night.


----------



## darb

Thanks Alex.

My Abei Puffer settled in incredibly well also.

I finally get to strike another fish from my list.


----------



## AWW

darb said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> My Abei Puffer settled in incredibly well also.
> 
> I finally get to strike another fish from my list.


Good to hear brad, I will have to come by and see your tanks sometime


----------

